# Type F vs F-II



## Zarxrax (Nov 28, 2009)

I finally got my F-II in the mail today, and I was sooo excited, after reading so many good reviews of it. However, once I got it in my hands, I was rather disappointed. My regular type F feels like a MUCH better cube.
In fact, my type F is pretty godly. I can't really name any quality about it that I think could be improved on much. It cuts corners well, doesn't pop on me, it's fairly light and quiet, and it's smooth as butter. I've also not had any issues with it "degrading" as other people complain of. And when I first got it, it was lubed with some sort of super lube, and has never really even needed to be lubed again. Probably my favorite quality of it was its smoothness.

The first thing I noticed about my F-II however, was that its not smooth at all. It feels "crispy". Like the cubies grind against each other like sandpaper, rather than gliding effortlessly. All other qualities of it feel quite similar to my type-f, so I mean, it's still a great cube overall, but I hate this crispy feeling. At first I thought maybe it just needed to be lubed, but I checked and it was already pre-lubed. I decided to re-lube it with jig-a-loo, but it didn't change the feeling at all.
It reminds me of the type-c that I used to have.

Does this seem representative of F-IIs as a whole, or have I perhaps gotten an odd one? If they are all like this, I can't help but think that it's a step backwards from the original.


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 28, 2009)

my type f-ii is like that too, so I think they're probably like that in a whole.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 28, 2009)

...yay for Type C...


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 28, 2009)

FIIs come too loose from the factory. Try tightening them a little bit and it'll make them feel SO much better.


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wherre do you purchase a FII?


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 28, 2009)

ebay


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 28, 2009)

cube4you


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 28, 2009)

While we are on the topic of type Fs, does anyone know if cubesmith tiles will fit them properly? Since the cubies are pillowed, the edges of some of my stickers don't lay down, but it could just be that I didn't put them on straight enough.


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> While we are on the topic of type Fs, does anyone know if cubesmith tiles will fit them properly? Since the cubies are pillowed, the edges of some of my stickers don't lay down, but it could just be that I didn't put them on straight enough.



I don't think they would. The Cubesmith stickers are a bit big for the FII, so I'm on so sure about tiles. The only advantage to the big fit is that they keep the caps from popping off.


----------



## Radu (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmm..I don't quite agree.
F - amazing cube at first, but to me...as for others it's getting worse
FII - really amazing. Maybe my 2nd favourite. But I don't cube with it too much. I just played a few times and I like it a lot. I got a white one..maybe the color depends? It's smooth, turns incredibly fast, but doesn't cut corners as a type C.

I'm just using a CII - my main cube and after breaking in is just ...almost perfect I think.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 28, 2009)

V-te said:


> The only advantage to the big fit is that they keep the caps from popping off.


Haha, speaking of those caps, I just superglued one to my thumb 
It rather hurt, pulling it off.


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > The only advantage to the big fit is that they keep the caps from popping off.
> ...



Oh... well could be worse, like gluing 2 fingers together.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 28, 2009)

Maybe I could try 4x4x4 tiles. They should fit pretty well, and I'll have lots of spares left over.


----------



## Kxg (Nov 28, 2009)

V-te said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Nah, Erik has tutorial on what to do if glued fingers. Couldn't find anything about what to do if glued finger to center cap whatsoever.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 29, 2009)

The type F and FII are quite different cubes by design but when I first got my FII, I thought "ahh this is a type F".

The FII is a really fast cube. But for some reason I prefer sturdier cubes like the AII.


----------



## rookie (Nov 29, 2009)

zarxrax, the sand paper feel and crispiness may go away after you break it in. many cubes need breaking in before proper reviewing...


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Nov 29, 2009)

we should be getting a couple of F II's in the mail soon and we will be reviewing them.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 30, 2009)

rookie said:


> zarxrax, the sand paper feel and crispiness may go away after you break it in. many cubes need breaking in before proper reviewing...



Hmm, your right, the crispyness did go away mostly. But, there's still a lot of friction when I turn it, wheras the original F feels so smooth. And, it doesn't seem to cut corners as well, and it even locks up a bit.
So, It still feels like a step back in almost every way to me.


----------



## mazei (Nov 30, 2009)

Lube.

So far, I tried 2 F-II and a few F, and so far, F-II has been a clear winner for me. And these weren't even mine so it wasn't set to my preferences and lubed as much as I would have. Both were really fast(broke my PLL time attack PB a few times) and really smooth, had quite a nice corner cutting ability and a few other qualities I didn't check since it's not mine. So far, F has been cubes that are just somewhat, average for me. Although when it is first out of the box it is nice but it just goes bad way too quickly.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 31, 2010)

so is F-II better then F? it seems kind of mixed.

i dont want to buy the wrong cube


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 31, 2010)

I, personally, like the FI better. I got to do my Ao5 with one at DC Open earlier today. One of the best cubes I've every touched. Will be buying one. 

But seriously, they're both great, get both.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 31, 2010)

a kid had an F-II at the competition. he lost it though, i feel pretty bad for him x_X

It looked like it turned pretty well.


----------



## chahupping (Jan 31, 2010)

f will deteriotes after awhile.. f2 is way better..


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 31, 2010)

is there a difference between white Type F-II and black F-II on C4U? C4U is out of black


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 31, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> a kid had an F-II at the competition. he lost it though, i feel pretty bad for him x_X
> 
> It looked like it turned pretty well.



Er-herm, that was ME, and um, I found it. lol.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 31, 2010)

you were freaking out pretty badly about it :/


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 31, 2010)

-_-


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 20, 2010)

i got my F-II today, and i have to say. My head exploded from so much awesome. And after i lubed it, my entire body exploded. Im no even going to adjust the tension. Its just so good.


----------



## Hiero (Feb 20, 2010)

To the OP, my F-II felt exactly the same way. It feels like I am off-roading. I mean, I though this was supposed to be a great cube. It was already pre-lubed when I got it. I'm thinking maybe it's supposed to be broken in quite a bit first, but I am not sure. It's really in no condition to speedcube.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 20, 2010)

It doesn't take that many solves to break in the F-II. I tightened mine the slightest bit and solved it a few times and that slippery feeling went away yet it's still fast as hell.


----------



## yeee707 (Feb 20, 2010)

My f-II is my main, and I love it. My F-I is starting to deteriorate and I got the blue one, so I don't like it as much because it's harder to see colors


----------



## riffz (Feb 21, 2010)

Mine came with a type C core in it. I sent an email to cube4you asking for a replacement but I haven't received a response yet :/

Even so, its a very good cube in my opinion. But its almost too light for me. I'm having a dilemma whether to use it or my A-II in competition.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 21, 2010)

well, first of all, I don't have a type F nor type FII
even so, I think FII wins because my friend told me that after he tried FII, he absolutely gonna buy it


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 21, 2010)

F2 is waaaaay better. F1 plastic wears down.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Feb 21, 2010)

My type F was better then my F-II. it would be the ultimate cube if it wouldn't get so slow/wear out fast
sadly it got lost/stolen at worlds 
i'm thinking about buying a couple of them soon


----------



## harishc.420 (Mar 26, 2010)

hey pablobaluba...i too have a cII from cube4u. great out of the box still consistent enough but locks up a little bit now. can you tell me how to break it in...or can anyone else tell me that? because i have read some posts where they say that u must not lube it


----------



## jlai241 (Jul 17, 2010)

what color of F-II is your cube? if it's white, then probably it has a more crispier feeling


----------



## radmin (Jul 17, 2010)

The color of my white FII was slightly yellowish. It played tricks on my eyes with the sticker colors.

It bothered me so I sold it a comp.


----------



## tanapak1 (Jul 18, 2010)

My F-I can 1/2 pieces Reverse cuts like Gu hong.

I don't have F-II.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jul 18, 2010)

I have both and F-II is far superior =D


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 20, 2010)

FI is superior in my book. Heavier (doesn't feel like it's going to break), cuts corners on par with FII but does it smoother (with less of that popping into place), and locks less. The FII is faster, though. But the FI actually feels like a cube while the FII is like holding something incredibly fragile.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

Well...


----------



## denhil3 (Jul 20, 2010)

i don't really F. And F2 pops A LOT if i have one i'll just use it for oh


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 23, 2010)

Type F2s feel so orgasmic! I got mine from eBay too and it turns and feels like a DREAM. Then I put wd-40 brand "3 in 1 silicone spray" in it and messed it up  It's ok now but not as good as it used to be, you can't get CRC or Jigaloo where I am, or if you order it online shipping is EXPENSIVE! It's annoying D:< Don't know what Type Fs feel like so I can't really put in any input about Type Fs.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 23, 2010)

Type F2s feel so orgasmic! I got mine from eBay too and it turns and feels like a DREAM. Then I put wd-40 brand "3 in 1 silicone spray" in it and messed it up  It's ok now but not as good as it used to be, you can't get CRC or Jigaloo where I am, or if you order it online shipping is EXPENSIVE! It's annoying D:< Don't know what Type Fs feel like so I can't really put in any input about Type Fs.


----------

